# A few new litters



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a few new litters and thought i'd share some photos of my favourite babies I have bred so far this year.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

super cute  i love the tri and the satin.


----------



## lucsc (May 7, 2014)

What a lovely litters, like te satin so cute.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

The 6th is my favorite, it has such a satin glossy shine. Nice Mice


----------

